# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Αϋπνία

## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Εδώ και κάτι μέρες σκέφτομαι διάφορα περί ύπνου δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά μου έχουν κολλήσει σκέψεις με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ δηλαδή σκέφτομαι πως γίνεται να με παίρνει ο ύπνος, φοβάμαι μην ξεχάσω να κοιμάμαι και στην τελική πεθάνω από αϋπνία, φοβάμαι μη ξεχάσω να αναπνέω στην ώρα του ύπνου και πολλες άλλες διαφορές σκέψεις δηλαδή εγώ το προκαλω αυτό με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ.. κάποιες φορές δεν ξέρω αν έχω κοιμηθεί για παράδειγμα ανοίγω τα μάτια μου και λέω κοιμήθηκα τώρα? Δεν ξέρω τι φάση αλήθεια...

----------


## george1520

Έχει γίνει κάτι σοβαρό αυτό το διαστημα που σε επηρέασε;

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Ναι είχα δει ένα βίντεο για lucid dreams και κάτι τέτοιες χαζομάρες και για κάποιο λόγο φοβήθηκα δεν ξέρω γιατί και μετά άρχισαν σκέψεις για τον ύπνο...

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Είχα δει και κάποια παιδιά εδώ που λέγανε είχαν να κοιμηθούν 7 μέρες και χέστηκα πάνω μου και νομίζα ότι κάποια μέρα θα το πάθω και εγω

----------


## george1520

Παιδιά; Ποσο εισαι αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το βαγιας το σκεφτηκες απ το κουκουβαγιας

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

> Παιδιά; Ποσο εισαι αν επιτρέπεται;


Τι εννοείς?? 17 είμαι

----------


## thanosP

πως εισαι την υπολλοιπη ημερα?

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Έχω γενικά άγχος και τέτοια κλασικά. Κάποιες μέρες είμαι καλά και κάποιες όχι

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Νιώθω και κάποια αδυναμία από αυτό είναι λογικά...

----------


## george1520

Εισαι κουρασμένος και ξαπλώνεις... Εκει τι γίνεται; Αρχίζουν οι άσχημες σκέψεις; Την υπόλοιπη μέρα εισαι εντάξει; Ή παλι σκέφτεσαι;

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Εάν είμαι κουρασμένος δεν ξέρω μπορεί και να μην κοιμηθώ λόγω ότι μου έχει γίνει φοβία αν προσπαθήσω θα κοιμηθώ αλλά μπορεί να περάσει και καμία ώρα για να με πάρει και κάποιες φορές δεν ξέρω έτσι όπως ανοίγω τα μάτια και έχουν περάσει 3 ώρες ασπουμε από την ώρα που κοιμήθηκα δεν ξέρω αν έχω κοιμηθεί η όχι.... την υπόλοιπη μέρα είμαι εντάξει κάποιες φορές και κάποιες όχι και όχι δεν σκέφτομαι

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Βγαίνω έξω κανονικά δεν με παίρνει και πίσω

----------


## thanosP

> Βγαίνω έξω κανονικά δεν με παίρνει και πίσω


εχεις κολλησει.......πιστευω θα φυγει με το καιρο....κοιτα να κανεις κατι που να κουραζεσε σωματικα τρεξιμο πχ,,,,,και μετα πνευματικα διαβασμα πχ........και καμια βαλεριανα απο φαρμακειο πριν τον υπνο μπορει να σε βοηθησει......αλλα αν δε μπορεις να κοιμηθεις μη καθεσε στ κρεβατι να κανεις πραγματα για μην σκαλωνεις με σκεψεις

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Και εγώ αυτό ελπίζω να φύγει με τον καιρό.... Έχεις πάθει κάτι παρόμοιο εσύ? Λέω να αρχίσω και γυμναστήριο το χειμώνα... Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά γιατί έτσι εγώ ποτέ δεν είχα θέμα με τον ύπνο μια χαρά κοιμόμουν τώρα δεν ξέρω πρέπει να προσπαθήσω για να κοιμηθώ έλεος δηλαδή

----------


## thanosP

> Και εγώ αυτό ελπίζω να φύγει με τον καιρό.... Έχεις πάθει κάτι παρόμοιο εσύ? Λέω να αρχίσω και γυμναστήριο το χειμώνα... Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά γιατί έτσι εγώ ποτέ δεν είχα θέμα με τον ύπνο μια χαρά κοιμόμουν τώρα δεν ξέρω πρέπει να προσπαθήσω για να κοιμηθώ έλεος δηλαδή


αμα το σκεφτεσαι ολη μερα αν θα κοιμηθεις....θα γινει τ ατνιθετο μαλλον....κοιτα να ξεφευγεις απ το θεμα τ υπνου καποιες ωρες στη μερα......ενω εαν κουραστεις σωματικα μπορει να ρθει μονος του ο υπνος και γενικα βοηθαει η γυμναστικη τωρα που χεις το θεμα.....πιες κ καμια μπυρα μετα

----------


## george1520

Όλα είναι παιχνίδι του μυαλού. Βαλε κάτω αυτά που σκέφτεσαι. Αυτά που σε τρομάζουν και ρώτησε τον εαυτό σου.. είναι λογικό να με τρομάζουν αυτα; Είναι λογικό να συμβούν; Η απάντηση θα ειναι οτι Δεν είναι λογικό. Αλλα το καταραμένο το μυαλο όταν κολλήσει.. δεν ξεκολλάει..

Συμφωνώ με τον Θάνο. Γεμισε την μερα σου με δραστηριότητες έτσι ωστε το μυαλό να μην κάνει σενάρια και ταυτόχρονα θα κουράζεις το σωμα. Ετσι οταν πας να ξαπλωσεις να κοιμάσαι απευθείας χωρίς να σε καταβάλλουν οι σκέψεις.

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Ναι έχεις δίκιο προσπαθώ να ξεφύγω αλλά είναι δύσκολο τι να πω δεν ξέρω.. εσύ είχες πάθει κάτι παρόμοιο?

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Ναι αυτό ακριβώς george παιχνίδια του μυαλού είναι αυτά κάνω ότι μπορώ για να μην τα σκέφτομαι... Από χειμώνα πιστευω πως θα γραφτώ γυμναστήριο...

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Ναι αλλά τελικά για αυτό το θέμα που με ενοχλεί κιόλας που ανοίγω τα μάτια μου μετά από κάτι ώρες και δεν ξέρω αν κοιμήθηκα τελικά τι έκανα? Κοιμήθηκα? Πώς μπορώ να το καταλάβω αυτό?

----------


## george1520

> Ναι αλλά τελικά για αυτό το θέμα που με ενοχλεί κιόλας που ανοίγω τα μάτια μου μετά από κάτι ώρες και δεν ξέρω αν κοιμήθηκα τελικά τι έκανα? Κοιμήθηκα? Πώς μπορώ να το καταλάβω αυτό?


Προφανώς κοιμήθηκες. Εσυ καταπιέζεις τον εαυτό σου να μην κοιμάται.. αλλα ο οργανισμός χρειάζεται ύπνο οποτε κάποια στιγμή κλείνουν τα ματια σου. Οταν το καταλαβαίνεις τα ανοίγεις και βρίσκεσαι σε σύγχυση. Ο ύπνος ειναι σημαντικός για τον άνθρωπο. Τον ξεκουράζει, του κανει ένα ξεκαθάρισμα και γενικά δεν μπορούμε χωρίς τον ύπνο. 

Υπάρχουν κι άλλες δραστηριότητες που μπορείς να κανεις περα απο το γυμναστήριο. Πήγαινε ενα τρέξιμο, περπάτημα. Ακομη και θάλασσα. Κι αυτή κουράζει. Διαβασε ενα βιβλίο (κι αυτό κουράζει). Γεμισε την μερα σου με δραστηριότητες. Οταν ξαπλώνεις και αρχίζεις και σκέφτεσαι διάφορα. Βαλε μουσική, χαλαρωτική και ασε τον εαυτό σου ελεύθερο. Υπάρχουν ήχοι της θάλασσας, της φύσης.. αυτά βοηθάνε πολυ.

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε πολύ... Όπως είπα εγώ το προκαλώ αυτό... Άλλοι όμως που λέγανε είχαν να κοιμηθούν μέρες πως γίνεται αυτό? Φοβήθηκα πολύ... Γενικά βγαίνω με τους φίλους μου κάνουμε βόλτες παίζουμε μπάλα και όλα καλά... Θα προσπαθήσω να μην σκέφτομαι αυτά τα χαζά ... Προς το παρόν σκέφτομαι για γυμναστήριο

----------


## george1520

> Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε πολύ... Όπως είπα εγώ το προκαλώ αυτό... Άλλοι όμως που λέγανε είχαν να κοιμηθούν μέρες πως γίνεται αυτό? Φοβήθηκα πολύ... Γενικά βγαίνω με τους φίλους μου κάνουμε βόλτες παίζουμε μπάλα και όλα καλά... Θα προσπαθήσω να μην σκέφτομαι αυτά τα χαζά ... Προς το παρόν σκέφτομαι για γυμναστήριο


Και επειδή στο είπαν αυτοί πρέπει να το πιστέψεις και να το υοθετησεις; Ο ύπνος χρειάζεται.. απόλαυσε τον. Αντε νανι τωραααααα

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Φίλε εδώ γραφανε κάποιοι ότι είχαν να κοιμηθούν μέρες..

----------


## thanosP

> Φίλε εδώ γραφανε κάποιοι ότι είχαν να κοιμηθούν μέρες..


και τι εγινε???και γω ξερω ατομα που ειχαν σοβαρη αυπνια εως κ μερες....εσυ φοβασαι μη παθεις το ιδιο?

----------


## george1520

> Φίλε εδώ γραφανε κάποιοι ότι είχαν να κοιμηθούν μέρες..


Ναι και;;; Εσυ τελικά τι θες; Να σταματήσεις να σκέφτεσαι χαζα και να κοιμάσαι σαν άνθρωπος ή να ελέγξεις αν όντως ισχύει αυτό το "έχουν να κοιμηθούν μέρες"; Ας εχουν να κοιμηθούν και χρόνια. Δεν σε απασχολεί αυτο!!! Ο ύπνος ειναι απαραίτητος... Κανε αυτα που σου είπαμε και θα δεις οτι σε λιγες μερες θα γελάς με τον εαυτό σου που άφησες ενα ηλίθιο εργο να σε επηρεάσει...

Καμια κοπέλα υπάρχει στο παρασκήνιο;

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Έχεις δίκιο ρε φίλε.. αυτό είναι το θέμα να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι χαζά..... προσπαθώ.. αλλά με αυτό που λέγαν είχαν να κοιμηθούν μέρες μου ήρθε φοβια μπας και μου τύχει και εμένα και μετά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... Χαχα όχι προς το παρόν

----------


## george1520

Δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα... Κοιμήσου. Ο ύπνος φτιάχνει επιδερμίδα.. η έλλειψη ύπνου κάνει μαύρους κύκλους και καταστρέφει επιδερμίδα. Αντε μετα να γυρίσει κάποια να σε δει. ... Έχουμε και ενα πρόσωπο να διατηρήσουμε.

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Με αγχωσες τωρα .. :(

----------


## george1520

Χαχαχα .. πλακα σου εκανα για να δεις οτι ολα αυτά που σκέφτεσαι ειναι χαζά.. αντε κοιμήσου τώρα. Ειναι 3 η ωρα.. ολα καλ θα πάνε, θα το δεις.

----------


## akis1

καλημέρα φιλε μου.. όπως και ο ίδιος λες με το βίντεο που είδες αποκτήσες αυτη την φοβία... όμως τι ειναι αυτο που φοβάσαι περισσότερο; γενικά τα lusid dreams ειναι κατι με το οποιο μπορούμε να πάρουμε τον έλεγχο στα όνειρα μας.... εγω το κάνω αυτο καθημερινά το πρωί που είμαι σε κατασταση ύπνου ακομα δηλ οταν δεν έχεις ξυπνήσει εντελώς και νυστάζεις ειναι η καλύτερη ωρα να το πετύχουμε αυτό ειναι κατι πολυ ιδιαίτερο και μοναδικό μια εμπειρία θα το έλεγα.... όμως θέλω να σου πω οτι δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να φοβάσαι και να σκέφτεσαι αυτές της ανοησίες οτι θα πάθεις κάτι... από σήμερα λοιπόν θελω να κάτσεις κάτω και να σκεφτείς τι ειναι καλύτερο να είσαι άυπνος και να φοβάσαι και μετα να εισαι ολη την ημερα σαν αρωστος; η να κοιμηθείς και να ξυπνήσεις και να εισαι καλά; σου λεω ξεκάθαρα βγαλε αμέσως αυτες της σκέψεις απο το μυαλό και πέσε για ύπνο 

να σου δωσο και ενα tip

μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις την ώρα που ξαπλώνεις να βάλεις ακουστικά και να ακούσεις την αγαπημένη σου μουσική η ακόμα και να κατεβάσεις την παρακάτω εφαρμογή που έχει διάφορους ηχος που βοηθάνε στην χαλάρωση... 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...D4nksAePi4voDA

και αυτή εδω που σου δίνει διάφορες ηχητικές συχνότητες που βοηθάει στον ύπνο... 


https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...D4nksAePi4voDA

----------


## Γρηγορης Ιν

Καλησπερα αδελφε Ιωάννη.

Θα σου προτεινα να βρεις εναν πνευματικο γεροντα στην Ορθοδοξη Εκκλησια και να αρχισεις να εξομολογησε και κανε οτι σου πει. 
ο Θεος μαζι σου

Σιγουρη και μονιμη λυση οσο θα ακους τον πνευαμτικο.

----------


## george1520

Δηλαδή φιλέ μου.. ολοι οι παπάδες είναι οκ; Δουλεύει σωστά ο εγκέφαλος τους και είναι σε θέση να καθοδηγήσουν τον οποιοδήποτε;

----------


## Γρηγορης Ιν

> Δηλαδή φιλέ μου.. ολοι οι παπάδες είναι οκ; Δουλεύει σωστά ο εγκέφαλος τους και είναι σε θέση να καθοδηγήσουν τον οποιοδήποτε;


 Η ΧΑΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΙΕΡΕΩΣ «δεσμείν και λύειν»

Ο Ιερέας δεν είναι ένα συνηθισμένο πρόσωπο. Παρά τις αμαρτίες, οι οποίες αναπόφευκτα ως άνθρωπο τον βαρύνουν, παρά τις ατέλειες και τις βρότειες(ανθρώπινες) αδυναμίες του, εξαιτίας της αγίας ιεροσύνης που φέρει, βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στο Θεό και στους ανθρώπους. Μεταξύ ουρανού και γης! Γιατί η ιεροσύνη «τελείται μεν επί της γης, τάξιν δε επουρανίων έχει ταγμάτων…». Τελείται μεν πάνω στη γη, αλλά ανήκει στα έργα των ουρανίων δυνάμεων. Και τούτο είναι πολύ φυσικό, εφόσον δεν την ίδρυσε ούτε άνθρωπος, ούτε άγγελος, ούτε αρχάγγελος, ούτε καμιά άλλη κτιστή δύναμη, αλλά την ίδρυσε το ίδιο το Πανάγιο Πνεύμα, το οποίο και έκαμε ανθρώπους που ακόμα ζουν με το σώμα τους, ικανούς να διεξάγουν υπηρεσία Αγγέλων, όπως μας πληροφορεί ο απλανής διδάσκαλος της Εκκλησίας, ο Χρυσορρήμων Ιωάννης.
Ο ιερέας επιτελεί έργο Αγγέλων. Ή μάλλον και υψηλότερο των Αγγέλων, διότι οι Άγγελοι δεν έχουν εξουσία να τελούν τη Θεία Λειτουργία, ενώ εκείνος μετέχει στην ιεροσύνη του Χριστού και θυσιάζει τον Αμνό του Θεού! Οι Άγγελοι δεν έχουν εξουσία να συγχωρούν αμαρτίες, ενώ εκείνος έχει εξουσία όχι μόνο να συγχωρεί, αλλά και να μη συγχωρεί («δεσμείν και λύειν»), και η απόφασή του δεσμεύει την κρίση του Θεού! Είναι οικονόμος των Μυστηρίων του Θεού! Προσφέρει στον Κύριο την προσευχή της Εκκλησίας- την ευχαριστία, τη δοξολογία και τα αιτήματά μας, και φέρνει στο λαό τη χάρη, την ειρήνη, τη συγχώρηση, την καταλλαγή, την ίαση, τη δωρεά, «πάσαν δόσιν αγαθήν και παν δώρημα τέλειον, άνωθεν καταβαίνον εκ του Πατρός των φώτων». Προσφέρει τον κόσμο στο Θεό και κατεβάζει το Θεό στον κόσμο! Ουρανώνει τη γη και θεώνει τον άνθρωπο!
Βασιλείς και άρχοντες και οι σπουδαίοι της γης, όλοι από τη μια μεριά, δεν μπορούν να ισοσταθμίσουν ένα ιερέα από την άλλη! Γιατί εκείνος, μόνος του, απλός και άσημος συχνά κατά κόσμον, μπορεί όχι μόνο τον κόσμο και τους επί γης να οικονομήσει κατά Θεόν, αλλά και τους προ πολλού απελθόντες! Όταν λειτουργεί ο πάπας, ο τελευταίος και αμαρτωλός -αν θέλετε- φωτίζεται και η ίδια η κόλαση, και βρίσκουν κάποια αναψυχή και παρηγοριά κι αυτοί οι απολεσθέντες! Γι’ αυτό και ο Πατέρας του Γένους μας Άγιος Κοσμάς ο Αιτωλός λέει: «Αν συναντήσω στο δρόμο ένα παπά και τον Βασιλέα, τον παπά θα τιμήσω περισσότερο κι αυτόν θα χαιρετήσω πρώτα. Αν συναντήσω έναν Άγγελο και έναν Ιερέα, πρώτα τον ιερέα θα χαιρετήσω και θα προσκυνήσω και μετά τον Άγγελο »!
Εμείς οι Έλληνες, πέρα από τους θρησκευτικούς λόγους, έχουμε κι άλλους λόγους να σεμνυνόμαστε για τους ιερείς μας. Ο ιερός κλήρος της Ρωμηοσύνης, ο ταπεινός Έλληνας πάπας, δεν βαστάζει μόνο του Ιησού Χριστού τα στίγματα, μα και του μαρτυρικού μας Γένους! Η καρδιά του έπαλλε και πάλλει πάντα στον ρυθμό της καρδιάς του ποιμνίου του! Πάντοτε μοιράστηκε με τα πρόβατά του τις τύχες τους! Πατέρας κι αδελφός και δάσκαλος μαζί! Συναγωνιστής και μάρτυρας και θύμα! Ο Ελληνικός Κλήρος δεν υπήρξε ποτέ τάξη ευγενών, ούτε ταυτίσθηκε με τους ισχυρούς της γης. Ρακενδύτης(με παλιά ρούχα) συχνά και αποχειροβίωτος(που ζει από χειρονακτική εργασία), πολύτεκνος και ταπεινός, αμέτρητες φορές έβαψε το ράσο του με το ιερό του αίμα στους εθνικούς αγώνες! Φιλότιμα κράτησε αναμμένο το καντήλι της πίστης, καλλιέργησε τις ελληνορθόδοξες αξίες, διατήρησε τη γλώσσα την ελληνική, δίδαξε έργω και λόγω την τεθλιμμένη οδό του Κυρίου…
Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι αρκετά για να υπογραμμίσουν ποιά πρέπει να είναι η στάση του καθενός όταν διαβαίνει ένα ράσο. Όταν φαίνεται στο δρόμο ένας που έχει το βαρύ προνόμιο να είναι επωμισμένος την ευθύνη της σωτηρίας μας και της μεταμορφώσεως του κόσμου μας σε «καινή κτίση». Ένας που έχει το προνόμιο να φέρει το πένθος των αμαρτιών μας μαζί με το πένθος του Γένους μας και τους στεναγμούς της Ρωμηοσύνης! Όμως το ράσο συχνά γίνεται αντικείμενο χλεύης εκ μέρους της πονηρής και αγνώμονος γενεάς μας. Με άλλοθι (εκ των υστέρων!) κάποιες τραγικές περιπτώσεις πεπτωκότων ιερωμένων, χυδαία λόγια, ανόητες προλήψεις, ακόμη και αισχρές χειρονομίες όχι σπάνια, σημειώνονται στη θέα και μόνο του κληρικού! Οδυνηρό σύμπτωμα, που ασφαλώς προδίδει υποβόσκουσα βαρύτατη πνευματική νόσο του νεώτερου Ελληνισμού! Κι όταν η μνήμη λειτουργεί, θυμούνται οι παλιότεροι, όχι χωρίς πικρία, ότι κ’ οι αλλόθρησκοι κατακτητές του τόπου μας τιμούσαν τους ιερείς μας και τους Αρχιερείς και δεν αποτελούσε παράξενο φαινόμενο νάβλεπες Τούρκο να φιλάει το χέρι ενός παπά και να ζητάει την ευχή του!…
Ο λόγος του Θεού είναι κατηγορηματικός: «Μ’ όλη σου την ψυχή να ευλαβείσαι τον Κύριο και να τιμάς τους Ιερείς Του. Μ’ όλη σου τη δύναμη ν’ αγαπήσεις Αυτόν ! που σ’ έπλασε και να μην εγκαταλείψεις τους λειτουργούς Του. Να φοβάσαι τον Κύριο και να δοξάζεις τον ιερέα Του…». Και αλλού: «Στους προφήτες μου μην κάνετε κακό!» (Α’ Παραλειπ. 16: 22)
Τους λειτουργούς μου, τους κήρυκες του λόγου μου, τους απεσταλμένους μου, μην τους κακομεταχειρίζεσθε! Ένα οδυνηρό συμβάν αναφέρεται στη Παλαιά Διαθήκη, στο βιβλίο Δ’ Βασιλειών, κεφ. Β’. Ο Προφήτης Ελισαίος, ένας κατ’ εξοχήν πονετικός και φιλάνθρωπος άνθρωπος του Θεού, ανέβαινε προς τη Βαιθήλ. Καθώς ανέβαινε, ένα σμάρι αλητόπαιδα άρχισαν να τον γιουχαΐζουν και να τον ειρωνεύονται: «ανάβαινε, φαλακρέ, ανάβαινε!» (ήταν φαλακρός). Βρέθηκε σε στιγμή ανθρώπινης αδυναμίας ο δούλος του Θεού. Πικράθηκε, γύρισε πίσω και τα κοίταξε και «τα καταράστηκε στο όνομα του Κυρίου». Την πικρία του Προφήτη εκδικήθηκαν την ίδια στιγμή δύο αρκούδες που βγήκαν από το διπλανό δάσος και «όρμησαν πάνω τους και κατασπάραξαν σαράντα δύο παιδιά»! Κατασπάραξαν σαράντα δύο παιδιά! Ασύλληπτα φοβερό πράγμα η πικρία και η δίκαιη αγανάκτηση των λειτουργών του Θεού! Ρίχνει τον αίτιο της στη δικαιοσύνη του Θεού και εφαρμόζεται το «είναι φοβερό να πέσει κανείς στα χέρια του αληθινού Θεού»! (Εβρ. 10: 31).
Ας μην σκεφθεί κανείς: Ο Ελισαίος ήταν Προφήτης· ο παπάς δεν είναι κάτι ανάλογο! Μεγαλύτερος του Προφήτη είναι ο ιερέας! Ο Προφήτης δεν είχε εξουσία ούτε θεία Λειτουργία να τελεί, ούτε αμαρτίες να συγχωρεί, ούτε νεκρούς να λύει από τα δεσμά άθεσμων πράξεων! Την εξουσία, όμως, αυτή την έχει ο ιερέας!… Τα συμπεράσματα είναι άπλα και εύκολα…
Το χειρότερο στις περιπτώσεις ασεβούς συμπεριφοράς έναντι των Κληρικών είναι ότι οι εκδηλώσεις της ασέβειας δεν απευθύνονται προς το πρόσωπο του ιερωμένου (συχνά ούτε καν τον γνωρίζουν οι τολμητίες), αλλά προς το ράσο! Προς την Ιεροσύνη! Επομένως δεν είναι καθόλου υπερβολικό να πει κανείς ότι αυτό είναι μια απ’ τις χειρότερες περιπτώσεις βλασφημίας. Ένα είδος βλασφημίας κατά του Αγίου Πνεύματος, το οποίο χορηγεί το χάρισμα της Ιεροσύνης! Και είναι σαφής και απερίφραστος ο λόγος τού Θεανθρώπου: «Όποιος μιλήσει προσβλητικά κατά του Αγίου Πνεύματος, αυτόν ο Θεός δεν θα τον συγχωρήσει ούτε στον τωρινό ούτε στον μελλοντικό κόσμο»! (Ματθ. 12: 32).

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

> καλημέρα φιλε μου.. όπως και ο ίδιος λες με το βίντεο που είδες αποκτήσες αυτη την φοβία... όμως τι ειναι αυτο που φοβάσαι περισσότερο; γενικά τα lusid dreams ειναι κατι με το οποιο μπορούμε να πάρουμε τον έλεγχο στα όνειρα μας.... εγω το κάνω αυτο καθημερινά το πρωί που είμαι σε κατασταση ύπνου ακομα δηλ οταν δεν έχεις ξυπνήσει εντελώς και νυστάζεις ειναι η καλύτερη ωρα να το πετύχουμε αυτό ειναι κατι πολυ ιδιαίτερο και μοναδικό μια εμπειρία θα το έλεγα.... όμως θέλω να σου πω οτι δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να φοβάσαι και να σκέφτεσαι αυτές της ανοησίες οτι θα πάθεις κάτι... από σήμερα λοιπόν θελω να κάτσεις κάτω και να σκεφτείς τι ειναι καλύτερο να είσαι άυπνος και να φοβάσαι και μετα να εισαι ολη την ημερα σαν αρωστος; η να κοιμηθείς και να ξυπνήσεις και να εισαι καλά; σου λεω ξεκάθαρα βγαλε αμέσως αυτες της σκέψεις απο το μυαλό και πέσε για ύπνο 
> 
> να σου δωσο και ενα tip
> 
> μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις την ώρα που ξαπλώνεις να βάλεις ακουστικά και να ακούσεις την αγαπημένη σου μουσική η ακόμα και να κατεβάσεις την παρακάτω εφαρμογή που έχει διάφορους ηχος που βοηθάνε στην χαλάρωση... 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...D4nksAePi4voDA
> 
> και αυτή εδω που σου δίνει διάφορες ηχητικές συχνότητες που βοηθάει στον ύπνο... 
> 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση φίλε Άκη... Φοβήθηκα φίλε διότι λέγανε κάτι για υπνική παράλυση η ότι μπορείς να βγεις από το σώμα σου και να μην ξανά ξυπνήσεις... Ισχύουν αυτά? Έχεις δίκιο σε όσα λες και θα προσπαθήσω να σκέφτομαι σωστά από εδώ και πέρα... Θα την κατεβάσω την εφαρμογή για να δω τι γίνεται σε ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Καλησπέρα γρήγορη νομίζω είμαι αρκετά μικρός για να αρχίσω να εξομολογουμε.

----------


## thanosP

> Καλησπέρα γρήγορη νομίζω είμαι αρκετά μικρός για να αρχίσω να εξομολογουμε.


τελικα.....απο χθες κοιμηθηκες καθολου?

----------


## akis1

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση φίλε Άκη... Φοβήθηκα φίλε διότι λέγανε κάτι για υπνική παράλυση η ότι μπορείς να βγεις από το σώμα σου και να μην ξανά ξυπνήσεις... Ισχύουν αυτά? Έχεις δίκιο σε όσα λες και θα προσπαθήσω να σκέφτομαι σωστά από εδώ και πέρα... Θα την κατεβάσω την εφαρμογή για να δω τι γίνεται σε ευχαριστώ !!


αυτο που λες ειναι η αστρικη προβολη... το εχω κανει και αυτο γενικα παντα πάντα μου άρεσε να ψάχνομαι με την μεταφυσική....! είμαι 26 χρόνον και εγώ περνάω κρίσης πανικού όμως γενικά το παλεύω όσο μπορώ... 

γενικά για να πετύχεις αστρική προβολή πρέπει να είσαι σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας... και εσύ με το άγχος που έχεις πίστεψε με και να θέλεις δεν πρόκειται να το καταφέρεις xaxaxa και καλύτερα... γιατί εγώ που το δοκίμασα μετά έπαθα κρίση πανικού... είναι όμως πολύ περίεργο και πάντα με τραβάει να το ξανακάνω.... τώρα αυτό που λένε ότι δεν θα ξυπνήσεις κλπ είναι λίγο υπερβολή.... πολλά άτομα είναι που ρωτάνε το εξής...

Υπάρχει κίνδυνος να μην επιστρέψω στο σώμα μου;

Όχι. Το αστρικό σώμα συνδέεται πάντα με το φυσικό διαμέσου της ασημένιας χορδής μέσω της οποίας επιστρέφουμε πάντα πίσω. Στην πραγματικότητα, μία από τις δυσκολίες της αστρικής προβολής είναι ότι επιστρέφουμε πολύ εύκολα πίσω. Το δύσκολο μέρος είναι να παραμείνουμε στον αστρικό κόσμο. Στην μοναδική περίπτωση όπου δεν γυρίζουμε πίσω είναι όταν σπάσει η ασημένια χορδή, και αυτό συμβαίνει αποκλειστικά και μόνο όταν πεθαίνουμε.

γενικά αν ποτε κατάφερνες κάτι τέτοιο όσο τρομαχτικό και αν σου φαίνεται είναι φανταστική εμπειρία... αλλα εγώ που θέλω να το πετύχω πλέον δεν μπορώ γιατί έχω άγχος χάχα

ένα πράγμα θα σου πω και στο λέω με σίγουρη επιστημονική απάντηση...! δεν πρόκειται να σου συμβεί τίποτα απόλυτος.......!

χαλάρωσε και απόλαυσε την ζωή σου...! και μην ασχολείσαι με αυτά κάτσε άκου την μουσική σου βγες έξω γενικά κανε ότι σε κάνει χαρούμενο και θα είσαι μια χαρά!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

> τελικα.....απο χθες κοιμηθηκες καθολου?


Κοιμάμαι αλλά με πολύ δυσκολία χθες με πήρε ο ύπνος μετά από 2 ώρες που προσπάθησα..

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

> αυτο που λες ειναι η αστρικη προβολη... το εχω κανει και αυτο γενικα παντα πάντα μου άρεσε να ψάχνομαι με την μεταφυσική....! είμαι 26 χρόνον και εγώ περνάω κρίσης πανικού όμως γενικά το παλεύω όσο μπορώ... 
> 
> γενικά για να πετύχεις αστρική προβολή πρέπει να είσαι σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας... και εσύ με το άγχος που έχεις πίστεψε με και να θέλεις δεν πρόκειται να το καταφέρεις xaxaxa και καλύτερα... γιατί εγώ που το δοκίμασα μετά έπαθα κρίση πανικού... είναι όμως πολύ περίεργο και πάντα με τραβάει να το ξανακάνω.... τώρα αυτό που λένε ότι δεν θα ξυπνήσεις κλπ είναι λίγο υπερβολή.... πολλά άτομα είναι που ρωτάνε το εξής...
> 
> Υπάρχει κίνδυνος να μην επιστρέψω στο σώμα μου;
> 
> Όχι. Το αστρικό σώμα συνδέεται πάντα με το φυσικό διαμέσου της ασημένιας χορδής μέσω της οποίας επιστρέφουμε πάντα πίσω. Στην πραγματικότητα, μία από τις δυσκολίες της αστρικής προβολής είναι ότι επιστρέφουμε πολύ εύκολα πίσω. Το δύσκολο μέρος είναι να παραμείνουμε στον αστρικό κόσμο. Στην μοναδική περίπτωση όπου δεν γυρίζουμε πίσω είναι όταν σπάσει η ασημένια χορδή, και αυτό συμβαίνει αποκλειστικά και μόνο όταν πεθαίνουμε.
> 
> γενικά αν ποτε κατάφερνες κάτι τέτοιο όσο τρομαχτικό και αν σου φαίνεται είναι φανταστική εμπειρία... αλλα εγώ που θέλω να το πετύχω πλέον δεν μπορώ γιατί έχω άγχος χάχα
> ...


Με ηρεμήσες λιγάκι ... Αυτό γίνεται μόνο με κάποια τεχνική?

----------


## akis1

> Με ηρεμήσες λιγάκι ... Αυτό γίνεται μόνο με κάποια τεχνική?


ακριβώς...

----------


## thanosP

> ακριβώς...


οσους φιλους ειχα κ περιεγραφαν πως ειχαν αστρικα ταξιδια....μονο οταν ηταν πιωμενοι με ναρκωτικα τους ειχε συμβει η αν επιναν καιρο.....η τεχνικη ποια ειναι?

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Καλά την τεχνική μην την πείτε δεν θέλω να μάθω :)

----------


## Remedy

> Έχεις δίκιο ρε φίλε.. αυτό είναι το θέμα να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι χαζά..... προσπαθώ.. αλλά με αυτό που λέγαν είχαν να κοιμηθούν μέρες μου ήρθε φοβια μπας και μου τύχει και εμένα και μετά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... Χαχα όχι προς το παρόν


καλημερα.
ειναι η πρωτη φορα που σου κολλαει μια έμμονη ιδεα επειδη κατι ειδες, η κατι διαβασες;
δεν σου εχει ξανασυμβει;

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Καλημέρα και όχι δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά.. πολλές φορές μου έχει συμβεί απλώς αυτές οι σκέψεις μια έρχονται και μια ξανά φεύγουν....

----------


## Remedy

> Καλημέρα και όχι δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά.. πολλές φορές μου έχει συμβεί απλώς αυτές οι σκέψεις μια έρχονται και μια ξανά φεύγουν....


νομιζω οτι πρεπει να το δεις συνολικα το θεμα, γιατι το θεμα σου ΔΕΝ ειναι ο υπνος. το θεμα σου ειναι οτι σου συμβαινει να σου κολλανε τετοιου τυπου ιδεες.
κι εφοσον σου συμβαινει, και να φυγει αυτη, θα ερθει καποια αλλη.
η γνωμη μου ειναι να απευθυνθεις σε ψυχοθεραπευτη για να σε βοηθησει να διαχειριστεις την ταση σου αυτην..

----------


## Γιάννης Βάγιας

Ναι το γνωρίζω ότι έχω θέμα με τις σκέψεις... Για ψυχοθεραπευτή να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν το έχω σκεφτεί ακόμα αν συνεχιστεί πάντως όλη αυτή η κατάσταση προς το χειρότερο θα απευθυνθώ... Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου !

----------


## Νικη

Γειά σου... Έχω περάσει ακριβώς από την ίδια φαση που είσαι και συ καθώς κ αν προσέξεις πολλά άλλα άτομα αναφέρουν τα ίδια στο φόρουμ... Εγώ είχα ν κοιμηθώ 3 βραδιά εξαιτίας αυτών των σκέψεων. Απ τη συογμη που το πρόβλημα της αϋπνίας σου δεν είναι οργανικό, ούτε φαβταζομσι έχεις θυροειδη η κτ τέτοιο, εν οασει περιπτώσει δε συντρέχει οργανικό λόγος αλλά ανησυχία για τον αν θα κοιμηθείς, να ξέρεις ότι πάντα μα πάντα ο οργανισμός βρίσκει τρόπους να κοιμηθεί.. Στο λεω εγώ που τα πέρασα. Ούτε κ γω είχα πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο πιο παλιά. Είναι καθαρά άγχος αυτό π έχεις, η κάποια αγχωδης διαταραχη... Κατά τη γνώμη μου θελει ψυχοθεραπεία γτ δε φεύγει εύκολα και δοκίμασε βαλεριάνα κσι τύπου γιόγκα και διαλογισμο με ανάλογη μουσική. Θα σε βοηθήσουν να φύγει το μυαλό σου. Μη διαβάζεις κ μην ακούς περιπτώσεις άλλων ατόμων γτ θα αγχωθείς πιο πολύ. Ξεκίνα ψυχοθεραπεία να μάθεις να το διαχειρίζεσαι.... Ο, τι κ ν γίνει ν ξες ότι θα κοιμηθείς... Ο οργανισμός δν αντέχει χώρος ύπνο.. Εκτός κ αν τ θέμα σ ειναι οργανικό... Ψαξτο.. Πολλοί το χουν περάσει απ εδώ μέσα!!

----------

